# JTree mit eigenen Objekten füllen



## Schlopp (27. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe bisher noch fast keine Erfahrungen mit dem JTree gemacht und muss jetzt eine Software entwickeln, für die ein JTree unverzichtbar ist.
Doch ich habe einige Startschwierigkeiten. Wie ich grundsätzlich (Text-)Knoten in einen JTree einfüge und bearbeite ist mir klar, doch wie kann ich Objekte, die ich selbst erstellt habe, in einem JTree eintragen? Die Objekte werden aus einer XML-Datei gelesen und als DOM-Objekt verwaltet. Es handelt sich dabei um zwei verschiedene Objektarten, die auch im Baum unterschiedlich dargestellt werden sollen, d.h. durch unterschiedlich Symbole.

Bei einem Klick auf ein Element des Baums soll es möglich sein, in einem Panel alle Informationen anzeigen zu lassen, die in dem Objekt gespeichert sind, d.h. ich brauche eine direkte Verbindung zwischen dem JTree und meinem DOM-Objekt.

Ich hoffe, dass der ein oder andere hier versteht, was ich meine, und mir eventuell ein wenig helfen kann.

Schönen Gruß Dennis


----------



## Wildcard (27. Mrz 2007)

Grundsätzlich 3 Möglichkeiten:
1. Deine Objekte müssen TreeNode implementieren
2. Du machst eine eigene TreeNode Klasse und jedes Objekt erhält eine Referenz auf eines deiner Objekte.
3. Du verwendest die DefaultMutableTree Node und setzt deine Objekte als User Object.


----------



## Schlopp (27. Mrz 2007)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort, aber ich habe dazu noch ein paar Fragen:

Zu 1.: Das wäre vermutlich die einfachste Variante, aber diese Lösung darf nicht verwendet werden.
Zu 2.: Sprich: Ich mache ein Object, dass TreeNode implementiert, und verweise darin immer auf die Objekte?
Zu 3.: Wie kann ich das machen?


----------



## Wildcard (27. Mrz 2007)

2) Im Prinzip eine Wrapper Klasse um deine Datenobjekte damit sie 'Tree-Kompatibel' sind.
3)Naja, defaultMutableTreeNode.setUserObject(myObject);  :wink:


----------



## Schlopp (27. Mrz 2007)

Ah, ok, werd das mal probieren, danke für die Hilfe.


----------

